# Figureing I found the answer for trailer side guide



## Jeffrey Curtis (Jun 3, 2010)

I has a old alumimum fold up ladder,four sections,very heavy extrucion alimimum so it is very stout.All I need to do is dissasemble cut into needed lenghts and then drill holes where needed and reasemble for the side guides and no out of poctet expences except for large U bolts =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 4, 2010)

Post some pics hunlee


----------



## perchin (Jun 4, 2010)

I should of known it was hunlee, with the crazy river antics and wording. :roll:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 4, 2010)

I sniffed it out almost immediately when I saw it was a grizzly and he was from MI. That's why no pictures of his boat are popping up.. because none are available without a guy in a facemask.


----------

